# Good sigle player ps4 games?



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 1, 2017)

Know any good single player games for ps4 with a good story and posibly open world and or RPGs


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 1, 2017)

I like fallout 4. The wither 3.and uncharted 4


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 1, 2017)

I'd go with any game that has a glitch to make the controller vibrate non stop ......then set it on my crotch region while I smoke ......GL


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 1, 2017)

Blaze Master said:


> I like fallout 4. The wither 3.and uncharted 4


Fo4 and the witcher 3 was the reason i bought a ps4 haha is uncharted 4 btter than the last 3 (those were alright games) hows dark souls 3? Borderlands the handsome collection looks pretty decent


----------



## Budget Buds (Mar 1, 2017)

No hood but everything else you said, Far cry 4 is pretty good, I get stoned and turn into rambo with my bow. Fallout 4 is a great game , Lots and lots and lots to do, I have over 500 hours into it .


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 2, 2017)

Budget Buds said:


> No hood but everything else you said, Far cry 4 is pretty good, I get stoned and turn into rambo with my bow. Fallout 4 is a great game , Lots and lots and lots to do, I have over 500 hours into it .


I ment good, damn auto correct.
yea iv also put in that many hours since the release of fallout 4 and more in the witcher 3 cant wait for mass effect andromeda to come out 20 more days. 
Out of the farcry games Iv only played farcry primal haha i have $245 i can spend on more games and 120 plus tax is going to horizon zero dawn and mass effect andromeda so i have some room to get a few other older titles.


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 2, 2017)

Yeah far cry 4 is great. And uncharted 4 was deffinetly the best of the series.


----------



## bict (Mar 2, 2017)

The last of us, metro, dark souls 3, bloodbourne, dying light.


----------



## vostok (Mar 16, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Know any good single player games for ps4 with a good story and posibly open world and or RPGs


...single player games 

request is at best suspicious ...lol


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 16, 2017)

vostok said:


> ...single player games
> 
> request is at best suspicious ...lol


What do you mean? Haha


----------



## vostok (Mar 16, 2017)

see if Stranded Deep has been ported to ps4 yet?


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 16, 2017)

Hahaha that looks like an okay 5 dollar game , i bet mods on pc make it way better


----------



## clorbag (Apr 18, 2017)

persona 5 its awesome


----------



## PatrickPews (Oct 16, 2017)

mgs5, uncharted4, rise of the tomb raider, ac4, titanfall 2 (it's a multiplayer but the campaign is really good), the last of us remastered, god of war III remastered, horizon.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 6, 2018)

Monster Hunter bro
You'll love it
I've been on this series since 2004 
It's online and offline.

Best rpg ever hands down IMHO


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 8, 2018)

Ghost recon wildlands,Tom Clancy's the divison, uncharted 4. Mass Effect Andromeda will blow your mind, only downside is there are actually choices from the Shepard trilogy that affect Andromeda gameplay, nothing major, just a couple of those big save or destroy an alien race kinda choices.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 2, 2018)

Has anybody played kingdom come deliverence? Getting some good raves from people, but the game looks really buggy. All the games that immediately come to my mind have been mentioned besides Skyrim.


----------

